

5 horrifying facts about the Space Shuttle - Chocolator
http://www.forbes.com/sites/carolpinchefsky/2012/04/18/5-horrifying-facts-you-didnt-know-about-the-space-shuttle/

======
grover3333
Troll article! The arguments are hilarious. I don't think the writer is
ignorant, I think they are a jackass.

